# Schleppen auf dem Meer



## Thomas9904 (29. März 2003)

Einleitung in die Praxis, Ausrüstung und was zu beachten ist, Infos rund ums Schleppen von Laksos
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/anglerpraxis/aktuell.php?id=schleppmeer


----------

